# How easy is it to get a job under working holiday visa ?



## jak9966

Hi all

me and my girlfriend are coming over to OZ in june under the working holiday visa for some experience as in a few years we want to move for good under the general skilled migration.

Im a qualified electrician but understand i wouldent be able to work as an electrician in oz as i wouldent have any of the proper registration which i understand and is fine, i worked for 4 years for my dad a builder here so have lots of experience in different trades and would have no problems working as a labourer / pool cleaner / barman anything that pays the bills really 

however my girlfriend has recently passed a diploma in beauty and holistic therapy and i have seen lots of jobs on oz websites for this, but do people find it hard to get specific jobs such as this when only under a working holiday visa ?

(sorry theres lots of Q's ) also anyone know how much the cost of living is compared to wages ? we are both 20 would only need a 1 bed flat or apartment nothing special, plus the internet and what else do i have to pay for ? (gas, electric, water, tax, costs ? 

any info is cool

cheers !


----------



## Wanderer

Hi Jak,

Getting work can be variable and despite the Australian economy by what the figures say not being as bad as elsewhere [yet], it has still been down and a unemployment higher than what it was 12 months ago and anybody's guess what it could be in 6-12 months time.

So you'll have locals seeking whatever casual work they can and then there has been a huge upsurge in international students in past few years and they can legally work 20 hrs./week plus you have ex students who have applied for permanent visas and whilst on bridging visas they can work too, so a lot of capacity about to soak up any jobs.

That's the scene mainly in the cities and I've not been scanning websites myself re employment, not at all holistic therapy, and so with that you could just wait and see but I'd reckon it's more a luxury than a necessity and something likely to be dropped in harder times.

If you get away from the cities and particularly outback, it was just on tele last night about how some places rely on travellers for staff, a station [huge farm - Cordillo Downs -as far outback as you can get and I think it was Williams Creek pub in northern SA two places featured and typical of the situation].
June is probably going to be a quiet time as far as southern cities go, heading into our winter and getting accommodation can be difficult and not cheap particularly in Sydney.

Again, a good reason to get on the road and maybe pick up accommodation to go with a job in a pub or on a station somewhere - probably have you doing electrical work on the sly.

That might be something a bit rougher than what you may have been considering but certainly an experience and be prepared to do what it takes for a job and you'll likely find them somewhere.

I think it is Australian JobSearch - Australia's largest free online jobs board that is the government web site that could help.


----------



## Jill and Stacey

I recently moved to Australia and have settled in the Gold Coast for the next 2 months and I got a job here within 5 days....mind you it is only waitressing but it pays $20 a hour and any tips I may make (which isn't much compared to what I was used to as a bartender in a Toronto rock club lol) but it does pay the bills

as for accommodation there are a TON of places in the GC as well and you can find some really cheap places....if you guys are comfortable sharing with other travellers....at least until you get a feel for how much things cost here and how much you are making. I find Australia to be quite an expensive country to get set up in but there are cheaper ways of doing most things......for example: hitting markets instead of grocery stores, sharing accomodation instead of a 1 bedroom apartment right away, taking the bus opposed to taking taxis, staying away from the tourist traps that line certain streets here like Orchid Avenue or Cavill.....but that is just the GC...

I was also in Sydney which I found to be even more expensive then the Gold Coast lol my first breakfast there when my friend Stacey and I landed was (for 2 orders of eggs, 1 juice and 1 coffee) $47.....we almost fell off our chairs! lol

so moral of my rambling story is just prepare to spend more then you might expect....maybe get a job soon after arriving so you can bring in money while getting a feel for what things cost.....that was my first mistake here


----------



## byron

Sydney is HUGE and pretty vibrant no matter what they say. I was in the uk London and cape town and know for a fact that Sydney and Melbourne are busy financially. I think anyone with a bit deterrmination and good manners will get a job easily. Sydney is expensive though, check out the the prices on the net before you come


----------



## Sunshine_always

*Good experience with work and travel*

Hi there,

I'd say it's quite easy. I've done work and travel twice and I never had problem finding a job. Surely, you don't get the best jobs but at least something to start with  I myself have fallen in love with Australia and now going to do my master degree there. I hope that afterwards it will be easy for me to find a "real" job as the natives. Good luck!


----------

